# MKV Jetta door lock DIY



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there a DIY for the infamous door lock module problem? My Jetta 2.5 has this problem where the switch doesn't work. Result; lights stay on (no bleep) and dead battery.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine is very temperamental and it's giving me issues i do want to swap it out... Just can't figure out how.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I know that the dealer will charge about $700 for the module and installation....


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> I know that the dealer will charge about $700 for the module and installation....


http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100542

done.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*jetta/golf V door latch*

I have the same issue I'm planning to replace the door latch soon...I'll take some photos when I do it and explain...it's quite easy a few parts can be tricky but...it can definitely by done in the driveway... In the short term...if you attempt to lock the vehicle and like you indicated the "light stays on" try hitting the button...using a closed fist smack the door just behind the lock cylinder(driver door) and then hitting the button again...in some cases this will allow the latch to work properly..if nothing else the door actually locks...be back soon!:beer:


----------

